

New 'chameleon' botnet could be causing advertisers up to 6 mn per month - mitmads
http://www.techcrunch.com/2013/03/19/new-chameleon-botnet-could-be-costing-advertisers-up-to-6-million-a-month/

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5400573>

